# First Post. Itty Bitty MAC Collection.



## Gabrielle (Oct 28, 2005)

First time posting here. I've been lurking for a little while. 
I'm Gabrielle. I'm 17 and I live on Long Island. I've been into cosmetics for a few years when my friend demanded that I wear eyeliner one day. Before that, I was very "anti-makeup." I didn't see the point in it. Well. I suppose that all changed after that day. Now I don't leave the house without it. I started getting into MAC in 2004 when their Adorn/Holiday collection came out. My first products were a Swish eyeshadow and one of the eye shadow palettes from the holiday collection. 

I use to be into the bright eye shadow but now I'm just lazy and keep it to heavy black eyeliner for the most part.

So, here are pictures of my small MAC collection as well as my other brands of cosmetics.

Lip stuff plus one concealer that I forgot to put in the picture of my face stuff and another Rebelrose is in the box.






Face stuff and brushes.





Everything else. A few of the eye shadows in the 15-pan palette aren't MAC... Actually, nine of them aren't MAC. Haha. It's Milani and one Trucco.





Non-MAC face stuff. I don't even use the majority of it.





Non-MAC lip stuff. Yes, I'm aware that two of the lipsticks are deformed...





I love my Orra palette. Even though it never gets any use...





Brushes that I use on an almost-daily basis.





Crap brushes that I never use.





Bottom drawer of MAC boxes (yes, I save the boxes..) and other random stuff that I never use but bought anyway.





My collection use to be double of what you see here. I gave most of it away because I didn't see the point in keeping things that were bought on impulse or things that my mother gave me that I'll never use.

I love my small collection though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha. Oh man. Don't mind the purple/blue/brown-ish stains on my dresser. They're from my hair dye. I dye my hair black and purple in my room because my dad is extremely anal about the new bathrooms and doesn't want the bathroom stained. 

Oh, and here's a picture of me other than my user picture.
Picture removed. I'm paranoid about having any pictures of myself taken.


----------



## whosheis (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice collection :] lol dont worry about the stains on your dresser. Mine has it too lol. I was too lazy to leave my warm comfy room and I decided to colorcoat my hair in my room. So its now the floor and my dresser being stained -__-.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 28, 2005)

oooh make-up lol.
Welcome to specktra ^_^


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 29, 2005)

oh my, i'm totally loving the colour spectrum of that massive pallete!!! your collection is fab! keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for all the details and pics!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 29, 2005)

oh and btw, what's the MAC pigment you got there?? it looks like a really pretty colour!


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_oh and btw, what's the MAC pigment you got there?? it looks like a really pretty colour!_

 
I don't have any pigments. The pink-ish thing in the jar is a shimmersouffle. (In Shimmerati)


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

i love your shadows!


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Love your collection, I save the boxes too! And what about the Orra palette? I'd like to buy it but not sure.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* 
_Love your collection, I save the boxes too! And what about the Orra palette? I'd like to buy it but not sure._

 
The Orra palette is great. The pans are really tiny though. Just about the size of a dime. Maybe a little bigger. But the colors are really pigmented and you don't need that much to get a bright color. 

You can buy it on eBay. I think my father bought it for around $40... Maybe a little more, a little less, I'm not too sure. I got it about a year ago.

Heh.. glad to know I'm not the only one who saves boxes. ^_^


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

Ooh, nice collection! I spotted a Nars lip lacquer in one of the pics, may I ask which one it is?


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabrielle* 
_The Orra palette is great. The pans are really tiny though. Just about the size of a dime. Maybe a little bigger. But the colors are really pigmented and you don't need that much to get a bright color. 

You can buy it on eBay. I think my father bought it for around $40... Maybe a little more, a little less, I'm not too sure. I got it about a year ago.

Heh.. glad to know I'm not the only one who saves boxes. ^_^_

 

Thanks a lot for your kind reply! Yeah, I saw Orra palettes on Ebay but I wasn't sure they worth the price. Now I think I'll buy one of them soon.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Ooh, nice collection! I spotted a Nars lip lacquer in one of the pics, may I ask which one it is?_

 
It's "Hellfire" I've never tried it on myself. My mom gave it to me. I opened it and it kind of had an odd smell last time I opened it so I keep it closed. O.O


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* 
_Thanks a lot for your kind reply! Yeah, I saw Orra palettes on Ebay but I wasn't sure they worth the price. Now I think I'll buy one of them soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Most definitely worth the price. Expecially if you're into bright eye makeup.


----------



## Jillian (Nov 3, 2005)

Can I have some of your crap brushes? hehe.


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 3, 2005)

The purple/blue ones were freebies from Lancome I think.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

beautiful collection!
welcome to specktra!


----------

